# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Men at a cheerleading competition? Seriously?

## Sinestro/Green Arrow

This isn't really political, but still pisses me off. My company was contracted to do security this weekend for a cheerleading convention at the trade center. The Bosses That Be, geniuses that they are, sent all men - myself included - to do it. 

Mind you, this isn't just any cheerleading competition...it's an _underaged girls'_ cheerleading competition.

How fucked up is that? I know _I_ won't have any problems working this, but what about the others? You don't put men to watch underaged girls zipping around in short skirts. The idiots should have sent women to come do this. I know they can, because one of the trade center supervisors is a woman and we have more than enough female officers for it. 

Ughh...this just pisses me off. Maybe it's because I know one of the girls competing. I dunno. It just irks me.

----------

Coolwalker (01-18-2013),Network (01-18-2013)

----------


## garyo

So I'm free this weekend, where's it at?"

----------

Network (01-18-2013),The XL (01-18-2013)

----------


## The XL

> so i'm free this weekend, where's it at?"


lol

----------


## Network

How "underage" is "underaged"?   Would that be underage according to the government's completely baseless consensus?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> So I'm free this weekend, where's it at?"


Chattanooga Trade Center. Emphasis on _underaged_, dirty bastard  :Tongue:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> How "underage" is "underaged"?   Would that be underage according to the government's completely baseless consensus?


Girls between 12 and 16.

----------


## garyo

Dirty old Bastard if you please.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-18-2013)

----------


## Network

> Girls between 12 and 16.



<no comment>


 :Jackoff:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I take that back. Now that some of the girls are arriving, it looks more like _8_ to 16.

----------


## Network

12 to 16 sounded better.

Get a seat close to the performances and see what nature tells you about their age.  ohahaha

----------


## Network

Thanks for this thread, TRAT.  I will enjoy myself here.  

16....it's all downhill from there.   Ask the mooslums.

----------


## Network

Sixteen candles make a lovely light
But not as bright as your eyes tonight
Blow out the candles, make your wish come true
For I'll be wishing that you love me, too 

Youre only sixteen (sixteen)
But you're my teenage queen 
Youre the prettiest, loveliest girl Ive ever seen




I got lumps in my throat 
When I saw her comin down the aisle 
I got the wiggles in my knees 
When she looked at me and sweetly smiled 
Well there she is again 
Standin over by the record machine 
Well she looks like a model 
On the cover of a magazine 
But she's too cute 
To be a minute over seventeen 

Meanwhile I was thinkin' 

Well if she's in the mood 
No need to break it 
I got the chance and I oughta take it 
If she can dance we can make it 
C'mon queenie let's shake it

----------


## Calypso Jones

I can understand your concern for this Trat.     Extreme professionalism would be the order of the day for this event.

----------


## Network

I shall alone turn TRAT's guilty horny conscience into an appreciation of girls becoming women. 

What kind of boss sends men to an event where he will sport a semi the entire time with a guilty conscience?  In the case that he acts on his urge, he'll really be in a world of hurt.

OMGlol

----------

Calypso Jones (01-18-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

awful.   just awful.

----------

Network (01-18-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I can understand your concern for this Trat.     Extreme professionalism would be the order of the day for this event.


There's no such thing as extreme professionalism in my company. Only a few of us take our jobs seriously.

----------


## Network

Security aye?  You taking full advantage of Obama and that dikebitch homeland insecurity chief PAT's unlawful and unreasonable search procedures?

Are you a sanctioned non-police Federal Brownshirt?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> This isn't really political, but still pisses me off. My company was contracted to do security this weekend for a cheerleading convention at the trade center. The Bosses That Be, geniuses that they are, sent all men - myself included - to do it. 
> 
> Mind you, this isn't just any cheerleading competition...it's an _underaged girls'_ cheerleading competition.
> 
> How fucked up is that? I know _I_ won't have any problems working this, but what about the others? You don't put men to watch underaged girls zipping around in short skirts. The idiots should have sent women to come do this. I know they can, because one of the trade center supervisors is a woman and we have more than enough female officers for it. 
> 
> Ughh...this just pisses me off. Maybe it's because I know one of the girls competing. I dunno. It just irks me.


This is sarcasm, no?

----------

Network (01-18-2013)

----------


## The XL

> 12 to 16 sounded better.
> 
> Get a seat close to the performances and see what nature tells you about their age.  ohahaha


Nature can get an adult male going for a fully, or at least near fully developed 16 year old, but 12?  No way.

----------


## The XL

> Thanks for this thread, TRAT.  I will enjoy myself here.  
> *
> 16....it's all downhill from there.*   Ask the mooslums.

----------


## Network

> Nature can get an adult male going for a fully, or at least near fully developed 16 year old, but 12?  No way.



The Muslim world, quite a sample, might disagree with you there.  But yeah, that's too young.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> This is sarcasm, no?


No. My bosses sent an all-male security team to watch an underaged girls' cheerleading competition. And I'm actually amending my statement on the age groups, because a team just walked in that can't be older than 4.

----------


## Guest

I had to wear what many consider the most erotic outfit of all time (Catholic school uniform) to school every day.  I had to walk down streets to whistles, cat calls, and the occasional "being followed".  When I got out there would be men who slowly drove past the school every day.

I can tell you this.  Sixteen year old girls in general--meaning not those with fucked up daddy issues--do not want to be leered at by old dudes.  They want to date guys at their school.  We used to make fun of those men who tried to talk to us, well, until my boyfriend, thug-Eminem-wanna-be, took a baseball bat and busted up this dudes car.

Then it wasn't so funny.

----------


## The XL

> The Muslim world, quite a sample, might disagree with you there.  But yeah, that's too young.


Muslims would want to cut my head off 1000 times over for some of the stupidest shit on the planet.  I don't think they're a good gauge for anything.

----------


## The XL

> I had to wear what many consider the most erotic outfit of all time (Catholic school uniform) to school every day.  I had to walk down streets to whistles, cat calls, and the occasional "being followed".  When I got out there would be men who slowly drove past the school every day.
> 
> I can tell you this.  Sixteen year old girls in general--meaning not those with fucked up daddy issues--do not want to be leered at by old dudes.  They want to date guys at their school.  We used to make fun of those men who tried to talk to us, well, until my boyfriend, thug-Eminem-wanna-be, took a baseball bat and busted up this dudes car.
> 
> Then it wasn't so funny.


Cat calls and eye rape isn't the same thing as naturally being attracted, though.  I mean, if a 16 year old looks like an adult, and many times they do, how is a guy supposed to know any better, assuming they aren't in uniform?

----------


## Network

> I had to wear what many consider the most erotic outfit of all time (Catholic school uniform) to school every day.  I had to walk down streets to whistles, cat calls, and the occasional "being followed".  When I got out there would be men who slowly drove past the school every day.
> 
> I can tell you this.  Sixteen year old girls in general--meaning not those with fucked up daddy issues--do not want to be leered at by old dudes.  They want to date guys at their school.  We used to make fun of those men who tried to talk to us, well, until my boyfriend, thug-Eminem-wanna-be, took a baseball bat and busted up this dudes car.
> 
> Then it wasn't so funny.

----------


## The XL

> 


Lol.  Well played.

----------


## garyo

Down boy.

----------


## The XL

I dunno, I just don't see it as such a big deal, once puberty is over.  Anything after that is some arbitrary age set by government.  When I was 16, I was done with puberty, and was a pretty lean 160-165 lbs or so.  When I'd be in a tanktop going out to play basketball in the summer, some women would look.  And some were obviously over 18.  I didn't take offense, it was a compliment if anything.  How the fuck were they supposed to know my age anyway?  It's not like they did anything wrong.  

Just my 2 cents on the matter.

----------


## Network

I've been sexually active since I was 14, and able and ready before that.  Maybe I was mentally screwed by going at it too early.  Maybe you are mentally screwed by society determining when a natural process is green-lighted.

Grass & boobs bro.

----------


## The XL

> I've been sexually active since I was 14, and able and ready before that.  Maybe I was mentally screwed by going at it too early.  Maybe you are mentally screwed by society determining when a natural process is green-lighted.
> 
> Grass & boobs bro.


I got urges by 12-13, which is natural, I think anyway.  Doesn't mean it's a good idea to act on them, though.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Then go after older women...as Ben Franklin suggested. But girls that age are too freaking young to be doing that.  I mean the universal you of course.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-18-2013)

----------


## garyo

I couldn't get out of my seat from the 5th grade to the, well freshman year of college without the cover of a book.

----------

Network (01-18-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Then go after older women...as Ben Franklin suggested.  But girls your age are too freaking young to be doing that.


12-13 is too young for either a guy or girl to be doing anything other than playing sports, studying, and playing Pokemon.

----------

Calypso Jones (01-18-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

it's tough but it's a good goal for a parent to shoot for.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I couldn't get out of my seat from the 5th grade to the, well freshman year of college without the cover of a book.


that settles it.  It must be true that guys think about sex every 12 seconds.   or less?

----------


## Network

I'm not suggesting to do anything with the young girls, but they are cute as hell.  Sexual or admiration of something beautiful.  I don't give a damn.  I wouldn't feel guilty about doing security at their event and cautiously looking at them.

----------


## Guest

It's comments like the above that make women seriously consider lesbianism.

**sigh**

----------


## The XL

> it's tough but it's a good goal for a parent to shoot for.


Yeah.  But you gotta be realistic too.  I mean, 16 and 17 year olds are nearly done or near done with puberty, and most will have sex.  It is what it is.  My sister is 15, and I told her to try to wait for 17-18 if possible, and when she does it, not to be an idiot and be safe.

Some parents are crazy though.  I was engaged from 18-20, and her parents were trying to pretend we weren't having sex.  Ya gotta get real at some point.

----------


## The XL

> I'm not suggesting to do anything with the young girls, but they are cute as hell.  Sexual or admiration of something beautiful.  I don't give a damn.  I wouldn't feel guilty about doing security at their event and cautiously looking at them.


The adult male is supposed to be attracted to physcially developed women.  Usually around ages 16-45 or so.  12 years olds are not developed in the slightest.

You might have some pedo inclinations, brah.

----------


## Network

> The adult male is supposed to be attracted to physcially developed women.  Usually around ages 16-45 or so.  12 years olds are not developed in the slightest.
> 
> You might have some pedo inclinations, brah.



You define what is supposed to be, I suppose.  I see, you have a 15 year old sister...................

I said 12 was "too young"....so well done there.  Are people who think that girls are cute when they are old enough to have a baby mentally disturbed?

You might have some statist tendencies, brah.

----------


## Network

> It's comments like the above that make women seriously consider lesbianism.
> 
> **sigh**



You should only consider lesbianism if you like pussy.  Maybe you do.  

Do I have the freedom to determine what looks good with my own eyes?  I remember what you said about your delayed experience, I am a chink.

----------


## patrickt

I think mothers who try to make their prepubescent and young adolescent daughters sex objects are nuts. Remember Jon Benet Ramsey, the six-year old beauty queen? Mom was a beauty queen who married a millionaire and wanted her daughter to do the same. I still think dad killed her and mom kept her mouth shut for the money.

I was vacationing at a friends house in Hawaii at the time of the Ramsey murder. My mail was forwarded and I got a Newsweek magazine in the mail. The little girl was on the cover. I walked onto Jerry's lanai where the guys were having coffee, held up the magazine and said, "Guess her age." The youngest guessed was fifteen. It went up from there. I think her age in the picture was six.

I think cheerleading is pretty bizarre for young girls.

----------



----------


## Guest

> You should only consider lesbianism if you like pussy.  Maybe you do.  
> 
> Do I have the freedom to determine what looks good with my own eyes?  I remember what you said about your delayed experience, I am a chink.


Absolutely.  What is in your head cannot be altered...yet... I don't think.  Anyway, just explaining the female reaction to such things.  When we hear it we think differently about men.  It feels predatory and predatory is frightening to women.  Think of a horse herd.  One sign of a predator, just a whiff and we're off and running.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> It's comments like the above that make women seriously consider lesbianism.
> 
> **sigh**



well i understand what you mean but i don't think i could seriously consider lesbianism under any circumstances.  LoL

----------



----------


## Network

> I think mothers who try to make their prepubescent and young adolescent daughters sex objects are nuts. Remember Jon Benet Ramsey, the six-year old beauty queen? Mom was a beauty queen who married a millionaire and wanted her daughter to do the same. I still think dad killed her and mom kept her mouth shut for the money.
> 
> I was vacationing at a friends house in Hawaii at the time of the Ramsey murder. My mail was forwarded and I got a Newsweek magazine in the mail. The little girl was on the cover. I walked onto Jerry's lanai where the guys were having coffee, held up the magazine and said, "Guess her age." The youngest guessed was fifteen. It went up from there. I think her age in the picture was six.
> 
> I think cheerleading is pretty bizarre for young girls.



Not talking about little girls here, patrick.  He was talking about high school and entering-high-school next year girls until he dropped the age to avoid talking about the hotties he's seen walking around.

 :Roflmao:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Absolutely. What is in your head cannot be altered...yet... I don't think. Anyway, just explaining the female reaction to such things. When we hear it we think differently about men. It feels predatory and predatory is frightening to women. Think of a horse herd. One sign of a predator, just a whiff and we're off and running.



i have always liked bad boys.   dammit.

----------


## garyo

Another fantasy shattered.

----------

Network (01-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

> i have always liked bad boys.   dammit.


Well...sadly...this is true of me also.  The only "non" bad boy that I liked was my husband BUT he was special forces and could kill a man 200 different ways with a Q tip.

----------


## patrickt

> Absolutely.  What is in your head cannot be altered...yet... I don't think.  Anyway, just explaining the female reaction to such things.  When we hear it we think differently about men.  It feels predatory and predatory is frightening to women.  Think of a horse herd.  One sign of a predator, just a whiff and we're off and running.


Then how do you explain the attraction women have for dickheads? My neighbor, much younger than me, was divorced with two great kids. Their dad lived about five miles away and hadn't seen them in years. He was a drunk who knocked the kids around, even as toddlers, and knocked mom around. She was talking to me about her boyfriend.

"He's a great guy, works hard, makes a good living, is great with the kids, loves them and treats then nice, and he's nice with me but he's boring."

"Dump him and go back to your ex-husband."
"He was a brutal drunk."
"Right, exciting."

I have an opinion on why women prefer bad boys but women don't like it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Well...sadly...this is true of me also. The only "non" bad boy that I liked was my husband BUT he was special forces and could kill a man 200 different ways with a Q tip.


I'd call that Baaaaaad.    Captain Jones is bad...in a good way.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Then how do you explain the attraction women have for dickheads? My neighbor, much younger than me, was divorced with two great kids. Their dad lived about five miles away and hadn't seen them in years. He was a drunk who knocked the kids around, even as toddlers, and knocked mom around. She was talking to me about her boyfriend.
> 
> "He's a great guy, works hard, makes a good living, is great with the kids, loves them and treats then nice, and he's nice with me but he's boring."
> 
> "Dump him and go back to your ex-husband."
> "He was a brutal drunk."
> "Right, exciting."
> 
> I have an opinion on why women prefer bad boys but women don't like it.


I'm not talking about abusers.

----------



----------


## Network

Your husband, no matter where he comes from, will wish to hop on top of your 16 year old hot neighbor.

<keeping it real>

----------


## The XL

> You define what is supposed to be, I suppose.  I see, you have a 15 year old sister...................
> 
> I said 12 was "too young"....so well done there.  Are people who think that girls are cute when they are old enough to have a baby mentally disturbed?
> 
> You might have some statist tendencies, brah.


Statist?  Nah dude.  12 year olds can't make informed consent.  Once they're done with puberty, they can do whatever the hell they want, as far as I'm concerned.  

But be sure to call the judge a statist when you get caught rocking the cradle of some 10 year old.

----------


## Guest

> Then how do you explain the attraction women have for dickheads? My neighbor, much younger than me, was divorced with two great kids. Their dad lived about five miles away and hadn't seen them in years. He was a drunk who knocked the kids around, even as toddlers, and knocked mom around. She was talking to me about her boyfriend.
> 
> "He's a great guy, works hard, makes a good living, is great with the kids, loves them and treats then nice, and he's nice with me but he's boring."
> 
> "Dump him and go back to your ex-husband."
> "He was a brutal drunk."
> "Right, exciting."
> 
> I have an opinion on why women prefer bad boys but women don't like it.


"Women" is a generalization.  I have never had a man hit me in my life that I was dating as a boyfriend.  The one man who DID I ended up fighting back and then finding "friends" to talk to him Detroit style and convince him of the error of his ways.

When I say "bad boy", I mean something altogether different and it involves sex, not violence.

I think you're speaking as a cop who saw the worst types of relationships.

----------


## Guest

> I'd call that Baaaaaad.    Captain Jones is bad...in a good way.


I'd call that abs you could bounce a fucking quarter off, if you know what I'm sayin'.   :Wink: 

Ahhhhh, he was beautiful.   :Frown:

----------


## Network

> Statist?  Nah dude.  12 year olds can't make informed consent.  Once they're done with puberty, they can do whatever the hell they want, as far as I'm concerned.  
> 
> But be sure to call the judge a statist when you get caught rocking the cradle of some 10 year old.


I didn't say anything about performing any sort of act.  I was simply talking about whether or not a man can look at a girl of a certain age and find her cute or attractive.  

Why does society frown upon a man finding a younger girl cute and worth looking at in amusement or as a piece of natural art?  It's all part of the human experience in my opinion.

It probably should not be in a sexual desire, but if he does, and does not act upon it, I don't really care.

----------


## Guest

> I didn't say anything about performing any sort of act.  I was simply talking about whether or not a man can look at a girl of a certain age and find her cute or attractive.  
> 
> Why does society frown upon a man finding a younger girl cute and worth looking at in amusement or as a piece of natural art?  It's all part of the human experience in my opinion.


Because a human's first glance is to admire, the second is to covet.

----------


## Network

> Because a human's first glance is to admire, the second is to covet.


And if he never acts upon his covet, then you should let him be.  As a voluntarist, non-aggression principle and all..

Or maybe you would like it to be a thought crime.  Don't be jealous of the beauty of developing women.  lmao

----------


## Guest

> And if he never acts upon his covet, then you should let him be.  As a voluntarist, non-aggression principle and all..


As I've said I cannot control the thoughts people have.




> Or maybe you would like it to be a thought crime.  Don't be jealous of the beauty of developing women.  lmao


I think you would have to have _been _ a developing woman and remember the fears you had and/or the menace you felt in glances to understand.

Men rarely understand the experience of women.  You know only what it is like to be stronger.

----------


## Network

Sorry about your horrific experience with people wanting to look at you.  Must be tough.

I suggest a psychotherapist and medication to deal with the horrors of being attractive.

----------


## Guest

> Sorry about your horrific experience with people wanting to look at you.  Must be tough.
> 
> I suggest a psychotherapist and medication to deal with the horrors of being attractive.


 :Frown: 

I had a man hold me down on the ground at 15 and attempt to rape me.  Luckily drug addiction impairs the use of certain body parts.  He is the reason for my pro gun stance.

----------


## Network

> I had a man hold me down on the ground at 15 and attempt to rape me.  Luckily drug addiction impairs the use of certain body parts.  He is the reason for my pro gun stance.



Well then, I wish you could've put a bullet through his head.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

So...besides me, Rina, and Calypso, does anyone else find the idea of having a bunch of men working an event with little girls in less than safe outfits disturbing?

----------


## Network

> So...besides me, Rina, and Calypso, does anyone else find the idea of having a bunch of men working an event with little girls in less than safe outfits?



Have you seen a single entity that you were attracted to?  The 16 year old boy cheerleaders perhaps?

----------


## Calypso Jones

It might have something to do with the experience of some kind of abuse in our teen years.   Not sexual for me but physical.  Mother's second husband.   She was not divorced but rather my dad died in an air crash.   15-16 years old girl doesn't frighten an adult male....but what i did to him is possibly worse than a bullet.   heh heh heh.

----------

Network (01-18-2013)

----------


## Network

> It might have something to do with the experience of some kind of abuse in our teen years.   Not sexual for me but physical.  Mother's second husband.   She was not divorced but rather my dad died in an air crash.   15-16 years old girl doesn't frighten an adult male....but what i did to him is possibly worse than a bullet.   heh heh heh.


This is now the psychology thread.

Way to go, RAT!

----------


## garyo

Ashamed you didn't have a gun, I have never understood what satisfaction other than dominance a pervert derives from deviate behavior.

----------


## Network

People used to get married at 15/16 and 18 on the regular and stay together forever.  Now, people hardly get married.  

My mother went to Germany during Vietnam with my father when she had just turned 16.

Your notions of "underage" are state-derived, and that's that.

----------


## Network

Any pics for us yet, T-RAT?

I can't help it that American girls go slutty at 17 and drink and hump themselves into baby-carrying non-hotties.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Ashamed you didn't have a gun, I have never understood what satisfaction other than dominance a pervert derives from deviate behavior.


I'm not sure if you were directing this remark to me but it occurred to me that i never thought of using a gun on this guy. Even though he tried to break my leg once. Adult males who beat women are typically cowards. I found that to be the case. One day i'd had about enough and i backed a 6'2" male across the room using my fists. Once i had him across the room I stood there in total shock. I should have gone in for the kill so to speak. He was a coward. That's when he moved me out of the house.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Any pics for us yet, T-RAT?
> 
> I can't help it that American girls go slutty at 17 and drink and hump themselves into baby-carrying non-hotties.


If I tried to get pictures, I'd have my ass slapped with a lawsuit  :Tongue:

----------


## The XL

> People used to get married at 15/16 and 18 on the regular and stay together forever.  Now, people hardly get married.  
> 
> My mother went to Germany during Vietnam with my father when she had just turned 16.
> *
> Your notions of "underage" are state-derived, and that's that.*


There is truth to that.  Within reason, of course.

----------


## Calypso Jones

My grandmother was married at 16, my mother at 19. Weren't european royalty married off at 11 and 12? Life expectancy was not what it is today. Even prior to WWI and WWII, girls and young men were more mature and certainly in many cases more experienced with living and i'll wager better educated. Times were a a lot tougher. They didn't get to sit in their comfy bedrooms with their computers, flat screens and a host of other electronic toys. We're marrying later because of educational opportunities, leisure activities, relaxed sexual and social mores, selfishness and immaturity.

----------


## Network

Give us more details and observations about this psychology experiment, TRAT.  Make notes and such.  Tell us fabricated stories about when you went into the closet and uh....wait...nevermind.

We'll get to Calypso's episode at some point.  Someone help him with that.  I'm an asshole who thinks high schoolers are hot sometimes.

----------


## Network

> If I tried to get pictures, I'd have my ass slapped with a lawsuit



More pictures needed.  We're deep into a psychology experiment, which I'm sure by now, you can confirm that there are plenty of 16 year olds who are good to go.

----------


## Paperback Writer

This whole thread is a bit disturbing.  

I'm a breast man so I'd have to say in general that teens don't interest  me a bit.  Aside from the fact that its right illegal to be interested  in young women, a bird's tits don't hardly develop til they pack on that  University weight and start the diet cycle.  Real or fake, I like a good pair of tits.

The truth is women are women.  There are women of every age I'd bang like a barn door.  Dame Mirren is a perfect example of an older women I'd bang til I was sore.  Take notice of her amazing rack.

----------

